# Buying a working line GSD puppy from Europe for Americans



## CalifornianGSD (Sep 23, 2011)

For Americans, is this a better time to buy a Working line GSD puppy or older dog from Europe?

The euro is low, and Europe is not in great shape. Are breeders more eager to sell?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Shipping from Europe is crazy. Many people will buy two puppies, almost the same price, and sell one to make up the difference. I have one from a friend right now to raise and train and she has way more in these 2 puppies than it would cost to buy puppies, from similar bloodlines, right here.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

The shipping price I just paid was 1500 for one puppy. It would have been 1900 for two. They are 4/5 months. It was from Slovakia to Boston. They flew out of Prague. I don’t think the price of the puppies or dogs has changed. Fit puppies I saw from 800-1600.


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

If you’re buying in bulk maybe it would be worth looking into. But it seems strange to approach buying a personal dog with a stock brokers attitude. Just get the dog when it’s the right time for you, regardless of fluctuations in the market.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

As others have said the shipping is insane! I bought half a litter, shipping seemed as much as the puppies. So overall price ended up being about the same as buying a puppy in the states.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What is so special of dogs from EU?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> What is so special of dogs from EU?


The dogs from Europe smell of rich mahogany. Their coats are made only from the finest fur. Their barks are a sound like no other. When you pull up to the club, you and all your friends can stand in the parking lot just staring and marveling at them.

In all seriousness it just depends on certain dogs you’re after. Many big name studs eventually make their way here, but start out in EU. Nothing special in my opinion.

We import a good number of mals and dutchies from Holland for our police dog program. I’ve just had better experience with those breeds coming from Holland. I have a couple US and Canadian breeders I like and trust as well. The breeder I imported half a litter from is a friend of mine who’s dogs I’ve personally worked and really like her taste in dog as well as the way she raises the pups. I’d said for years that I wanted a dog out of a bloodline she had. The opportunity arose to finally do it, so I did.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

mycobraracr said:


> Their barks are a sound like no other.


They bark with accents. Americans love that! 

Ohhhh What language is your dog barking in? 

He's bilingual. That one there is Slovak with a German accent.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

People can feel that if they get a dog from the original country, that they get the "original". And best quality like "he is pure German". I am sure many get scammed if they don't know what to look for.


----------

